
Customize Blogger Comment Message to Boost Post Replies - InkweaverReview
http://experimentgarden.blogspot.com/2009/06/customize-blogger-comment-message-to.html
======
russell
It suggests that instead of displaying "0 comments", you invite the user to be
the first to comment. It's one more of those little tips that in the aggregate
raise a blog or website above the pack. The article is well written and worth
a look.

------
InkweaverReview
Thanks a lot Russell. I've been blogging for over a year, so I've had time to
come up with little tricks and experiment with different techniques such as
this which in the long run can have a big effect on how your blog or website
performs.

